# Help for my embroidery machine



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

I am getting so frustrated. I have a Bernina Deco 650. I have used it before without problems but now it won't work right. This is what is happening. It's like the bobbin is jamming or something. It starts to embroider and then the fabric starts to get sucked into the machine, I have to end up cutting the thread from under the hoop and then the bobbin is all messed up in the case. The bobbin thread ends up looking like it is just loosely wrapped in the case. It ends up eating a lot of thread cuz I have to cut it out. I know that is not much help. I suppose I could take a pic but I just cut it all out of the machine. Any ideas? Help?lol

If I can't get this figured out I guess I will just try to hand embroider the stockings I am trying to make. 

Thanks
Tanya


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you use pre-wound bobbins or are you winding your own?

First thing I would do is put in a fresh bobbin and rethread the machine from start to finish. With out seeing it that is my best guess right now.

Maybe someone else will have a better idea.

I'm afraid your timing may be off.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

First, let me say that I know zero about embroidery machines. But I've sewed for over fifty years. A few questions:

Is the bobbin threaded correctly? Check that.

Is there a lot of lint in your machine? clean, clean and clean again. I use a tiny vacuum every day that I sew.

Until you solve the problem, don't use your "good" thread, use any other stuff to experiment. No use wasting good thread.

Is it possible the needle is inserted wrong somehow? Is it threaded correctly. check to be certain. It is dull and needs to be replaced?


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

I have done everything that I can think of. I have wound the bobbin myself, checked the threading, cleaned the bobbin case. It is like the bobbin ends up looking like a birds nest with all the thread so crazy. I just can't figure it out. Do you think that would have something to do with the needle? hmmm. Thanks for the ideas to look at.

Tanya


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I would check the needle, if that doesn't work recheck the way it is threaded and the tension. Hope you fine out what is wrong, there is nothing more aggravating when you are trying to sew.
bopeep


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Call the dealer. 

Also might be helpful. 

Rethread the machine.
Use a good thread - Metler, Arifil, etc
Change the needle to another size. and/or check to see if the thread is right weight/size/type for the needle being used. 
Clean the bobbin case. 

Most importantly through. Call the dealer and ask for troubleshooting advice.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Are you using a embrodiey thread in the bobbin?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What are you using for a stablizer? Pellon, paper, tear away backing?

I'm betting that there is no stablizer.

Angie


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

I am using a sulky stick on stabilizer. I think there is embroidery thread in the bobbin, I will change it and see if that is the problem. That would be an easy fix. Thanks!

Tanya


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

During the night my thought was the needle. If it is dull it isn't going to go through the fabric and the stabilizer well and may push them down into the bobbin case. Try a new needle. Also, it may just be your stabilizer. Do you have another kind of stabilizer you could try on aanother piece of fabric?

I do know that little bitty pieces of that sticky stabilizer can get stuck down in the machine and reek all sorts of havoc.

Mine is a babylock but if the bobbin case isn't in just right it will make a mess. I recommend removing the bobbin case again (I am assuming you did when cleaning) and following the book's instructions to put it back in. I have sewn for 35 years on machines that were top of the line and machines that were junk. The other day I got the book out for mine to make sure I had the bobbin case back in "just" right.

Good Luck!


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, I figured out that it is actually the upper thread that is getting messed up in the bobbin case. So, we switched bobbins again. Also, I put a tear away stabilizer on the fabric instead. It was working!! and then the needle broke. I am on my way to go get a new needle and hopefully I will be back in business. Thanks for all of the help. You guys are great 

Tanya


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

If you have loops like that always rethread the top. You missed the thread uptake lever.

You can use "sticky" it won't hurt the Deco at all. 
I prefer spray adhesive like 505 and the correct stabilizer for most jobs.

P-mail me if you need more help with this machine.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello, I'm new on this site and enjoy my embroidering machine so much. I use it everyday just about. I make custom made purses and more. But I was reading all the post about your problem and have come up with the same problem before. One thing is when I use sticky back paper, I use a sewer aid to drop on my thread which help the needle to not get sticky with the sticky paper. And I have to make sure my bobbin is the taller one and not the shorter ones. I have a Brother's Innovis 1000. Every time I come up with a problem I call the ones I bought it from and they have help me trouble shoot things alot. Anyway I hope that will help you. The sewer aid is oil in a little bottle. When I run out I'm going to try 3-in1 oil. Also I've just learned that instead of the cost of sticky paper, I'm using clear contact paper. Which is only $5 or $6 dollars compared to $30 and up for sticky paper.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Stitch-a-bility, hi and welcome... but gosh be careful about using non sewing machine specific oils in your machine! Oiling is one of the most important maintenance steps you can do to keep your machine running well, and you definitely want to be using the correct oil.

As for clear contact paper, I imagine it will dull your needles quite quickly, possibly negating the cost savings factor. 



stitch-a-bility said:


> Hello, I'm new on this site and enjoy my embroidering machine so much. I use it everyday just about. I make custom made purses and more. But I was reading all the post about your problem and have come up with the same problem before. One thing is when I use sticky back paper, I use a sewer aid to drop on my thread which help the needle to not get sticky with the sticky paper. And I have to make sure my bobbin is the taller one and not the shorter ones. I have a Brother's Innovis 1000. Every time I come up with a problem I call the ones I bought it from and they have help me trouble shoot things alot. Anyway I hope that will help you. The sewer aid is oil in a little bottle. When I run out I'm going to try 3-in1 oil. Also I've just learned that instead of the cost of sticky paper, I'm using clear contact paper. Which is only $5 or $6 dollars compared to $30 and up for sticky paper.


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, I got it figured out and finished all of the stockings. The only problem I ended up having to switch threads. I was using a metallic red embroidery thread and no matter what I did it kept breaking and messing up. Once I switched to a regular embroidery thread it worked great. It was quite fun.

I was thinking of making fleece scarves for my nieces, can I embroider on the fleece? what kind of backing do I need to use? Thanks for any help.

Tanya


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Tanyal said:


> Well, I got it figured out and finished all of the stockings. The only problem I ended up having to switch threads. I was using a metallic red embroidery thread and no matter what I did it kept breaking and messing up. Once I switched to a regular embroidery thread it worked great. It was quite fun.
> 
> I was thinking of making fleece scarves for my nieces, can I embroider on the fleece? what kind of backing do I need to use? Thanks for any help.
> 
> Tanya


I was told to use a specific needle for metalic threads. Usually it is the needle that causes the problems with the metalics. One thing else you might consider doing - go to the bernina website. See if they have a forum for those that own your specific machine. Yahoo groups also have machine specific forums. I found out a LOT about my embroidery machine with those groups. There are ladies (and gentlemen) out there that know EVERYTHING. I found out how to correct a bobbin manufacturing error without a service call, and absolutely so much more information specific for my machine.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Try a size 16 top stitch needle for metallic threads. Also, metallic threads work best if the thread path has a long travel distance, gives it time to unkink, so a stand alone thread holder behind your machine works well.

Fleece stretches like tshirts, and needs a cutaway stablizer. I like to use polymesh that I've washed and dried with a load of laundry so it's pre-shrunk well, then fuse it to the fabric with 505 adhesive spray. It also needs a wash away topping so the threads don't sink into the fabric.




Tanyal said:


> Well, I got it figured out and finished all of the stockings. The only problem I ended up having to switch threads. I was using a metallic red embroidery thread and no matter what I did it kept breaking and messing up. Once I switched to a regular embroidery thread it worked great. It was quite fun.
> 
> I was thinking of making fleece scarves for my nieces, can I embroider on the fleece? what kind of backing do I need to use? Thanks for any help.
> 
> Tanya


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

I was using a needle that said it was for metallic thread so I don't know why it wasn't working. My husband almost bought me a stand alone thread holder that day but I told him I didn't need it. lol So, I have my list that I need to pick up then. Thanks gals!

Tanya


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't put the metallic thread on the horizontal spool holder.
In your acessory pack is an upright spool pin which stick in a hole on the top of your machine. Use it instead. The Bernina multi-spool holder works great and attaches to the Deco so it doesn't get knocked over. If the thread was sulky some spools are worse than others for breakage.

Use Schmetz Metalic needles.

I reccomend that you get the product book from (OESD) www.embroideryonline.com This catalog tells you about stabilizers, Needles and threads and when to use them.

CJ is correct about the stabilzer for fleece. Use a stretch needle too.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

CJ said:


> Stitch-a-bility, hi and welcome... but gosh be careful about using non sewing machine specific oils in your machine! Oiling is one of the most important maintenance steps you can do to keep your machine running well, and you definitely want to be using the correct oil.
> 
> As for clear contact paper, I imagine it will dull your needles quite quickly, possibly negating the cost savings factor.


Thank you for your advice and concern. I have been using Sewer's Aid for a while after I was told about it from a sewing shop when I was having trouble with my needle gumming up and my thread kept breaking. And it's wonderful when using sticky paper. I just run it down my thread in two places and start sewing and have no trouble with my thread. And for the contact paper, I received this idea that a couple others where using it on a embroidering website and I've been using it and it don't gum up like the sticky paper and also it's easier to get off the back of the fabric when finished. Thank you so much and I'm always looking for advice and tips on embroidering. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sewer's Aid is great stuff, it won't hurt your machine. It's the 3-in-1 oil I was questioning, what is it?

I've heard of embroiderers that use sewer (as in septic, not sewing) cloth, available in the hardware section, for stabilizer. I've not tried this myself, I usually just purchase stabilizer by the bolt, it's much cheaper that way.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh!! I haven't actually tried the 3-1 oil and was still debating it. My embroidering machine is a big part of my everyday and I don't want to mess it up. I just ask my husband Saturday what he thought about the 3-1 oil. Maybe I shouldn't try it. I just ordered a whole bolt of camo and craft fuse from a place in Batesville AR. Which was alot cheaper than ordering just so much of it. I need to see if they have stabalizers there. They are a huge fabric store and have lots of things. Thanks for welcoming me to the site. I've been a member of another forum and didn't know there was more until Sunday. I've been advertising my purses and baby items on it and have been getting orders and thought I would try this one that my friend told me about and has been a member since 2002 I believe. I enjoy reading all the post also and learning new things. Anyway Lord Bless!!!


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

3 in 1 will dry out the nylon gears. You don't want to use this.

Molly white oil (synthetic) is best for all brands of machines. The old style of oil will harden and gum up over time causing the machine to bog down.


----------

